# Concepto y Espíritu de Foro:



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

*Concepto y Espíritu de Foro:*

Según la Real Academia Española:

*Foro:* (Del latín forum)
Reunión para discutir asuntos de interés actual ante un auditorio (Público) que a veces interviene en la discusión.
En la antigua Roma, plaza donde se trataban los negocios públicos y donde el pretor celebraba los juicios.

Rescato de estas definiciones las palabras *“Discusión”*, *“Públicos”*, *“Juicios”*

Como su nombre lo indica el lugar que reúne las mencionadas posibilidades de *Discutir* en forma *pública* y emitir un *juicio* calificador o en disenso es el Foro, en nuestro caso particular, *Foros de Electrónica, Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*, a esto agrego otras 2 palabras que caracterizan este éste Foro en particular *“Compartir” *y *“Difundir”*.

A que viene esto, estoy notando, y cada vez con más frecuencia, que se solicita u ofrecen contactos vía *Mail* o *MSN* (Mensajería Privada), a lo cual respondo, como Moderador, con un texto “Prefabricado”:


> Esto es un *Foro*, NO un lugar donde organizar "Citas" para luego comunicarse por Mail o MSN.
> Etc., Etc., Etc..


Más de uno lo habrá visto o sentido en carne propia.

Considero que esta es la peor falta posible a las *Normas del Foro*, ya que además de contravenir las Normas del Foro, va en contra de los principios básicos del concepto *“Foro”*.

La mensajería privada es por definición *“Privada”*, lo cual es lo opuesto a *“Público”*
*No se Comparte*, ya que solo se enteran los 2 participantes de la comunicación.
*No se Difunde*, ya que como los nuevos datos que se pudieran aportar solo se distribuyen entre los 2 participantes de la comunicación
*No se Discute*, ya que solo interaccionan 2 participantes en la comunicación y solo se da un intercambio mínimo de opinión.

El hecho de tratar temas mediante mensajería privada logra que se pierda el importante aporte que pudiera hacer la Comunidad y la diversidad de puntos de vista y opiniones que podrían aparecer.

Mas de una consulta que ha aparecido en el Foro se fue transformando en una solución radicalmente distinta a la propuesta originalmente optimizando recursos, costos, o aumentando simplicidad de la realización.
También gracias al aporte de la comunidad de este Foro se han hecho visibles problemas de diseño que originalmente no se habían notado.
Otra cosa a mencionar son las reservas echas sobre la seguridad de operación de múltiples proyectos propuestos, seguridad que el autor original no había notado o previsto.

O sea que gracias al aporte *“Colectivo”* se logró en muchísimos casos *“Mejorar y/o optimizar”* una idea.

Esto no hubiera ocurrido mediante mensajería privada por la sencilla razón de que “Muchos ojos ven más que unos pocos” y “Varias cabezas pueden lograr muchas más ideas que un par”.

Por último gracias al aporte del Foro, estas mejoras y/o optimizaciones pueden llegar a conocimiento de gran cantidad de usuarios.
¿ A cuanta gente le hubiera llegado la solución de un problema resuelto por mensajería privada?

Todo esto siempre y cuando el tema se trate *“Dentro”* del Foro y no *“Fuera”* de el.


Si mis palabras parecen provenir de una persona enojada, la apreciación es correcta, lo estoy.

Atte.: Fogonazo
Alguien que respeta y tiene cariño a: “Foros de Electrónica, Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos”


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2009)

Creo que los que participan aquí tienen todo el derecho de comunicarse en privado, pero ciertamente los foros no son adecuados para organizar estas comunicaciones.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 22, 2009)

¿Sugieren que quiten la mensajería privada?

A mi no me importa. Estoy de acuerdo con Fogonazo. Este proyecto es para compartir.

Saludos!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

> ofrecen contactos vía *Mail* o *MSN*


 
Si te refieres a mi firma, agrego a foreros al MSN no para tratar temas del foro, sinó por *PURO INTERES PERSONAL *y conocer a gente nueva que comparta los mismos gustos que yo, y me ha ido muy bien, y he hecho buenos amigos, y mi firma seguirá como tal, siempre que las normas del foro me lo permitan.

Po otra parte, en ocasiones algunos usuarios abren temas preguntando sobre una cosa en concreto, y los moderadores les envian a moderación con extrema crueladad, relacionando su post con otros mucho más generales en los que a menudo, no encuentran lo que vienen buscando.

Por supuesto, no me refiero a esos temas en los que es evidente que se incumplen las normas del foro.

No soy quien para opinar, pero creo que los moderadores deverían ser más comprensivos en ciertos casos

Saludos

PD: ya veo lo que me viene.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 22, 2009)

La mensajeria privada tambien es necesaria... asi que no tiene por que quitarse. Sin embargo el espirtu del foro es compartir experiencias... no resolver dudas por mensajeria privada....



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Si te refieres a mi firma.....



No... no nos referimos a eso... cada dia recibimos mas MPs preguntando dudas que se pueden resolver usando el buscador del foro o simplemente posteando la duda en un tema nuevo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

> simplemente posteando la duda en un tema nuevo


 
de ahí viene gente que se ha puesto un post pero se lo han relacionado con algo que poco tiene que ver


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

Vamos aclarando antes que oscurezca:

1) *NO* me opongo de ninguna manera a la mensajería privada.
2) *NO* propongo quitarla
3) La firma de "elosciloscopio" es una firma (Redundancia), *NO* esta incluida dentro de las Normas del Foro.
*No* tengo ninguna objeción a ella, además como firma aparece en todos sus mensajes, *NO* esta solicitando ni ofreciendo datos, esquemas, programas ni nada en particular, es un contacto de índole social. 

Este comentario resume en 2 líneas mi forma de pensar:


electrodan dijo:


> Creo que los que participan aquí tienen todo el derecho de comunicarse en privado, pero ciertamente los foros no son adecuados para organizar estas comunicaciones.



La actitud que me "Altera" es la oferta o solicitud de un contacto privado para entregar o recibir algo, que en definitiva podría ser compartido con el resto de la comunidad.

La oferta de hacer un contacto privado provoca en mi cabeza ideas como:
"La comunidad NO es digna de leer la información que se va a tratar por privado"
"La comunidad NO esta capacitada para entender lo que vamos a tratar por privado"
“La comunidad NO merece compartir la información que vamos a manejar en privado”

Como verán NO son ideas muy agradables porque yo soy parte de esa comunidad.

Que solución tiene, creo que ninguna.
Si no tiene solución ¿ Para que escribo ? Porque estoy "Overheat" (Enojado)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Si te refieres a mi firma...





elosciloscopio dijo:


> y los moderadores les envian a moderación con extrema crueladad, relacionando su post con otros mucho más generales en los que a menudo, no encuentran lo que vienen buscando.


 


elosciloscopio dijo:


> PD: ya veo lo que me viene.




Síndrome de persecución?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

No, solo paranoia


----------



## josebueno (Dic 22, 2009)

hola no soy quien para juzgar a vosotros por defender el orden del foro. solo les 
pido calma ya que sin vosotros este foro no cumpliria razon de ser y los menos informados nos quedariamos sin aprender. 
saludos y gracias por existir.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 22, 2009)

> Como su nombre lo indica el lugar que reúne las mencionadas posibilidades de *Discutir* en forma *pública* y emitir un *juicio* calificador o en disenso es el Foro, en nuestro caso particular, *Foros de Electrónica, Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos*, a esto agrego otras 2 palabras que caracterizan este éste Foro en particular *“Compartir” *y *“Difundir”*.


Completamente de acuerdo.Aunque a veces no se cumple.




> A que viene esto, estoy notando, y cada vez con más frecuencia, que se solicita u ofrecen contactos vía *Mail* o *MSN* (Mensajería Privada), a lo cual respondo, como Moderador, con un texto “Prefabricado”:Esto es un *Foro*, NO un lugar donde organizar "Citas" para luego comunicarse por Mail o MSN.
> Etc., Etc., Etc..​Más de uno lo habrá visto o sentido en carne propia.


Si, lo vivi y lo senti





> Mas de una consulta que ha aparecido en el Foro se fue transformando en una solución radicalmente distinta a la propuesta originalmente optimizando recursos, costos, o aumentando simplicidad de la realización.
> También gracias al aporte de la comunidad de este Foro se han hecho visibles problemas de diseño que originalmente no se habían notado.


Si, toda la razon.


Tambien como dice mi amigo Elosciloscopio, a veces los moderadores son duros con los temas nuevos creados.


----------



## saiwor (Dic 22, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Tambien como dice mi amigo Elosciloscopio, a veces los moderadores son duros con los temas nuevos creados.


 
Eso les pasa mas que todo a los principianates y aficionados como yo...

Claro al foro se viene con conocimiento previo para discutir,,,, etc sobre un tema especifico. Para luego encontrar una solucion al problema.

Los principianates y aficionados vienen a prenguntar sobre temas tan basicos y por eso se hacen mover a moderacion.

a consecuencia recurren a preguntar por "MP" a alguien que tiene un buena cantidad de post publicados.

===============================================

Para evitar eso, que los principiantes y aficionados vayan preguntando,,,, haraa que enviarlos a zona de tutoriales....... para que aprenda.

La zona de tutoriales se ve emplementado pero faltan algunos tan basicos como: ¿como es funciona un trasistor? ¿como funciona un flip flop algun ejemplo? ¿como funciona un capacitor? ¿Para aplicación mas comun tienen los IC cmos?...etc algo basico como para que se cuenta,,,, aunque la la comunidad no se haya creado para eso "enseñarlos" a los demas

creo que seria bueno separarlos el conjunto de tutoriales en: basicos y como para intermedio(es decir para losque entienden la diagramas esquematicos)

===============================================

"FdE" como ya dijeron se a hecho para compartir, discutir,...etc. como ya dijeron anteriormente, pues algunos son egoistas al menos en mis pais casi lo son todos excepto algunos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

------------------------------
Cosa suelta, separada del resto:
¿A qué llamás "extrema crueldad" ElOsciloscopio?
------------------------------

La posición de Fogonazo es más que coherente. El entrar a un medio público para buscar u ofrecer soluciones en privado es una perfecta muestra de egoísmo.

Creo que buena parte del asunto viene de la patética concepción de lo privado y lo público que hay, potenciada muchas veces en internet, del egoísmo mediocre (el individualismo cae ahí) que invade a buena parte del mundo y de esa falta crónica y dolorosa de empatía que asalta a la gente muchas veces.
Público quiere decir que no es de nadie, así que nadie tiene derechos ni obligaciones. Ahí está el primer error: Público quiere decir que no es de nadie *en particular*, sino de todos los que participan. Entonces todos tienen derechos.
Privado quiere decir *mío*. Si *yo* tengo una duda/problema y *yo* necesito una solución y sé dónde puede alguien ayudar*me*, entonces la pido.
¿Dije egoísmo más arriba?

No poder siquiera imaginar que el tema puede servirle o interesarle a otro, no ser capaces de imaginar que detrás de ese post que están leyendo hay una persona que tuvo que estar un rato (muchas veces largo) escribiéndolo, pensándolo y dedicando tiempo... Eso es la famosa falta de empatía.
"No me contestan rápido" y demás idioteces similares se leen a cada rato. ¿No será queacá nadie trabaja para esa persona? ¿O quizá que todos hacemos las cosas en el orden que mejor nos cae?...
Si prestan atención no falta nunca un "me" en ese tipo de mensajes de reproche.

Ay, qué distinto sonaba en boca de Churchill eso de "Nunca tantos debieron tanto a tan pocos". Mal interpretado es algo nauseabundo.

Saludos, felices fiestas y ya seguiré con la catarsis.


[Sarcasmo]PS: Yo sí sé cómo solucionar este problema. Mándenme un privado y se los explico bien.[/Sarcasmo]


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

> Claro al foro se viene con conocimiento previo para discutir,,,, etc sobre un tema especifico. Para luego encontrar una solucion al problema.
> 
> Los principianates y aficionados vienen a prenguntar sobre temas tan basicos y por eso se hacen mover a moderacion.


 
Acaso no tienen derecho a aprender??



> (obvio que te lo dejan sucio),


 
jajaja





> ¿A qué llamás "extrema crueldad" ElOsciloscopio?


 
Me refiero a los casos en que personas recién registradas hace algo mal, por no tener experiencia en el foro, y son enviados severamente a moderación con alguna cita sobre las normas, y aunque eso es lo correcto y lo que se debe hacer, el principiante puede tomárselo como algo personal.

que quede claro que estoy de acuerdo con todo lo expuesto en este post, que la mensajería privada es un problema. pero que se puede hacer??

-ya está desactivada para las personas con pocos mensajes.

-y para las personas con muchos mensajes que???

como Andrés no programa un filtro electrónico que detecte mensajes privados con alusiones al foro no veo ninguna otra salida.

la gente seguirá enviando y recibiendo privados, y contra eso, hay poco que hacer

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

*Respecto a “La Crueldad de los Moderadores”*

Voy a plantear una analogía, comparemos al Foro con la casa propia en 2 situaciones distintas:

1) Entras a tu casa y encuentras todo ordenado, en su lugar, limpio, sin trastos tirados por allí y con un clima de respeto mutuo.
2) Entras a tu casa y encuentras trastos de todo tipo y tamaño desparramados por todos lados, sin ninguna lógica u orden y los que viven dentro de la casa agrediéndose mutuamente.

¿ Que situación es preferible ?

La supuesta crueldad consiste en mantener la Casa en Orden, Limpia y verificando que la gente que se encuentran “Dentro” de la casa se respete entre si.

¿Y como se hace esto ? 


Eliminando un post sobre un tema que ya se ha tratado.
Exigiendo el empleo del buscador, justamente para que no aparezcan temas repetidos.
Derivando un tema a otro tema para no tener 2 iguales por separados.
Eliminando temas que recurren al Foro para que este les resuelva una tarea que les asignaron. (Esto ahora cerca de fin de año se vio mucho).
Cuidando de respetar y hacer respetar la Normas del Foro, una de estas dice: “2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil……”, el leguaje SMS o las faltas graves de ortografía NO es respetuoso para con quién lee el mensaje.

Tal vez no parezca, pero sin todo esto el “Caos” nos invadiría.

Pequeño ejemplo:
Un día atrás apareció este tema, que no note, si hubiera sido así *no* estaría:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/eleccion-soldador-28847/

¿ No es la misma cosa que estos otros 2 ? Con uno en particular coincide hasta en parte del nombre.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/elegir-osciloscopio-soldador-fuentes-alimentacion-12228/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/potencia-soldador-26086/

¿ Cómo se hubiera evitado tener un post Extra sobre un tema ya tratado ?
Primero recomendándole al usuario usar el Buscador y segundo mandando el tema a Moderación.
Resultado un post repetido menos.

Reflexión:
_El Foro es "Gratuito", pero en realidad tiene un costo que es cumplir con las Normas._


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

En la mayor parte de los casos, los posts repetidos aparecen por dos causas

-cuando la persona quiere tratar un tema concreto de un post existente más general, y en el caso de que hablara de esto dirían que se va por las ramas.

-Cuando usó el buscador pero no encontrar lo que buscaba, ya que utilizó palabras diferentes a las del título del post existente


Una solución sería que la persona que desea abrir un tema se ponga en contacto con un moderador para preguntar si existe ya algún tema sobre eso

Saludos


----------



## saiwor (Dic 23, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Una solución sería que la persona que desea abrir un tema se ponga en contacto con un moderador para preguntar si existe ya algún tema sobre eso


 
Eso
1.- Para mi basta buscarlo con google personalizado, pero siempre en cuando que titulo que ya se creo del pots este bien discriptivo.
2.-Un chat en linea solamente con los moderadores y usuarios, ejemplo: nuevo usuario uso el buscador y no encontro lo quieria despues recurrirá al chat en linea si alguien de los moderadores esta en linea les daria el hilo si es que se trato ese tema..... _solo es idea,,, o talves es una tonteria._

_Creo me estoy apartando del tema..._



> _El Foro es "Gratuito", pero en realidad tiene un costo que es cumplir con las Normas._


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...-cuando la persona quiere tratar un tema concreto de un post existente más general, y en el caso de que hablara de esto dirían que se va por las ramas.


Esto NO justifica abrir un post aparte.
Si el tema original "Se fue por las ramas" basta un comentario a algún Moderador para que este "Limpie" o lo derive a un nuevo tema.


> -Cuando usó el buscador pero no encontrar lo que buscaba, ya que utilizó palabras diferentes a las del título del post existente


Cuando se emplea el Buscador hay que ser un poco imaginativo, para eso la lengua castellana posee los "Sinónimos".

Ejemplo:
Hoy apareció este tema:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/233470/ _
Con el nombre de: *"Hacer mas sensible un Clapper (Switch de Sonido)"*
*Clap = Aplauso*
Resumen: Tema nuevo movido a: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/

Si no aparece con el nombre, nombre en ingles o con su sinónimo, ¿ Que tal buscar con el código de integrado o con la función que se necesita ?


elosciloscopio dijo:


> ....Una solución sería que la persona que desea abrir un tema se ponga en contacto con un moderador para preguntar si existe ya algún tema sobre eso





saiwor dijo:


> ....2.-Un chat en linea solamente con los moderadores y usuarios, ejemplo: nuevo usuario uso el buscador y no encontro lo quieria despues recurrirá al chat en linea si alguien de los moderadores esta en linea les daria el hilo si es que se trato ese tema.......


*[Ironía]* ¿ Tanto odio nos tienen ? que nos quieres dar mas trabajo del que ya tenemos.:*[/Ironía]* 

Algún Moderador que arregle este post, ya que se _*"Fue por las ramas"*_


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Creo que estas un poco enojado... No creo que valga la pena enojarse por cosas como esas, porque con enojarnos la verdad no arreglamos nada.
Y no entiendo por que "se fue por las ramas"


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

> PD: ya veo lo que me viene.


 
no, si ya sabia yo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Creo que estas un poco enojado... No creo que valga la pena enojarse por cosas como esas, porque con enojarnos la verdad no arreglamos nada.....


Si es por mi, Negativo, ya se me me paso.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2011)

Me parece muy bien la posicion que tiene Fogonazo frente a la naturaleza del Foro, pues precisamente de hay viene su nombre, sino seria este un correo comun más como lo que podemos encontrar hoy en dia en la Web, mejor dicho esto es como el que esta en la plaza mercando, si se cae la niña que trae los tomates todos nos hemos de enterar!


----------

